# meat rabbits?



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Does anyone raise their own meat rabbits? If so what breed?


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

We used to raise meat rabbits, we had New Zealands and Californians.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have been offered a trade with some meat rabbits that are ready to breed now - I am thinking about it - but not sure on the the specifics. What do breeding meat rabbits technically go for. I know that his are registered (which - don't see a need for if going in my belly) - but on average???


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

We raise some New Zealands specifically for meat, other than that, the rest of the non-meat rabbits that we don't sell or that aren't for show we eat, I don't mind eating small bunnies. Lol.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I see nonregistered ones usually going for 5-15, if they are registered 20+ depending on conformatiuon and such - in our area anyway.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i have calfifornian. 

although i bought a buck and put the does with him, and they never bred, i even tried 2-3 times. grr. i think he's sterile.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I know how you feel Katrina, I bred three of my show does, they were supposed to be due yesterday, not the slightest sign of babies.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well hubby just squashed that idea - darn it. He said NO more things he has to feed - well I feed so I don't know what he is complaining about.

Hehehe - he still doesn't know about Sandy!


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

You can buy Vanilla extract at your grocery store and put it in your does water and it helps them with conception  My sons also breed mini lop show rabbits along with their million other animals LOL. Also don't breed them when it's too cold or too hot out.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

a rabbit for consumption. your lucky if you get 5 dollars.

we( friend and i) send our culls to the zoo's raptor thing. they pay 3 dollars for a 5 + pound rabbit and that's the best so far


----------

